# Pricing help for used R5!!



## Roadhead (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey all, 

I found a 2011 Cervelo R5 for sale and I'm looking to buy just the frame. 

The owner claims to only have 1000-1500 miles which baffles me, but it looks pretty clean. 

Should I be looking for anything in particular when I check it out? 

What would be a good offer?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

The usual inspection would be cracks on the frame especially the BB area. Wear on the rims can give you an idea as to how truthful the owner is on the mileage of the bike. Any creaking noise from the crank, headset and seat post as these are tensioned areas. It wouldn't hurt to test ride it. As for the price, try this: How It Works - Used Bikes - BicycleBlueBook.com


----------

